# 3/30 ED of U.S. spec 335 coupe M-sport (PIC's)



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello everyone----I am back home and I finally have some PIC's to share of my 335 coupe M-Sport. Yes, I know I did not meet the 12-hr rule but I had good intentions to do so. :angel:

*WOW-----the M-sport package looks awesome! * I have to say the M-sport Aero package really gives the 335 an aggressive look it deserves and the anthracite headliner complimented the CR leather well. I really liked the M-sport steering wheel with its better grip and perforated leather. As an added bonus the e-brake handle also had the same perforated leather as the steering wheel. The 193 wheels also set off the look of the M-sport and looked great. In the end all the M-sport touches were well worth the extra $1490 over the ZSP package. I am a soooo glad that I chose the M-sport. . . now I just have to wait for my 335 to come home.

For those of you that are worried about the look of the rear diffuser do not be. I was concerned that it was to over powering and I would not like it but it actually looks good. It looks much better in person than in the photos. I myself plan to replace it with a Carbon Fiber diffuser once I take re-delivery. :thumbup:

I do have to note that I did not get an ash tray and received a storage bin in its place. For those of you that have yet to take delivery contact your CA and ask about the ash tray delete option: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=355255

Thanks to everyone for their help with choosing my BMW. Ok enjoy the PIC's.


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Some more PIC's of M-sport*

Just a few extra PIC's because I did not comply with the 12-hour rule. :angel:

*of interest*
Weather in Munich was GREAT. We had 40 to 60 degree weather while there. It was not a bone chilling cold but very comfortable. I wore a shirt and a jacket and was fine. If your are taking delivery next week you should expect good weather!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks sharp! Congrats. Although it seems to be missing a pedal.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Vitacura said:


> Looks sharp! Congrats. Although it seems to be missing a pedal.


+1... Including the pedal


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats, Bimmer356!
Car looks :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## armoredsaint (Apr 16, 2006)

Perfect! I'm about to pull the trigger on Monday for the M-Sport package also.

Got more pics of the interior and M logos?

ETA: Does anyone have more info on the "M aluminum trim" compared to their existing alum. trim?


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Go for it!*



armoredsaint said:


> Perfect! I'm about to pull the trigger on Monday for the M-Sport package also.
> 
> Got more pics of the interior and M logos?
> 
> ETA: Does anyone have more info on the "M aluminum trim" compared to their existing alum. trim?


Go for it armoredsaint! :thumbup: I only have one more pic of the interior showing the Anthracite headliner but I can tell you that the M-logos are very subtle in their use. The M-streeing wheel has a better feel over the stock with perforated leather on the 3 and 9 o'clock positions. It also has a small M-logo on it as well as the door sills, foot rest and on the wheels. I did not notice any other logos elsewhere. As for the M alum trim it has a textured surface compared to the smooth surface of the brushed alum. BTW--I chose the gray poplar as the alum trim can dent as I noticed on several 2007 E92's.


----------



## armoredsaint (Apr 16, 2006)

Very nice!!! Are the pedals drilled?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

The M sport is hot! Love those wheels! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lobaeux (Feb 1, 2009)

Gorgeous! 

"And that's about all there is to say about that"


----------



## puiggy (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow beautiful congrats! I just ordered one yesterday same color combo and now that i see real pictures compared to the computer images on the BMWs website I'm excited! How's the sound on the exhaust?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok, now where are pictures from the rest of the trip?


----------



## ibrennan (Apr 7, 2009)

How do they mount the front plate? I'm just curious because I don't want holes in my bumper


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

ibrennan said:


> How do they mount the front plate? I'm just curious because I don't want holes in my bumper


They used double sided tape now.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

looks great! Awesome color combo.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice but I don't think I could do with that red more than a week. 

Are the wheels 18's or 19's?


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Sweet! Congrats, and enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats on your new Ultimate Toy:thumbup:

Love the M-sport !


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Thank you!*



AggieKnight said:


> looks great! Awesome color combo.


Thanks!


puiggy said:


> Wow beautiful congrats! I just ordered one yesterday same color combo and now that i see real pictures compared to the computer images on the BMWs website I'm excited! How's the sound on the exhaust?


puiggy---If you ordered the same as mine your going to love it!



Vanos4:12PM said:


> Very nice but I don't think I could do with that red more than a week.
> 
> Are the wheels 18's or 19's?


Vanos---the wheels are 18's. As far as the red goes, you really do not notice it that much while driving.

Everyone----thanks for the comp's on my new 335. I can't wait till I get it back.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

What exactly is an Anthracite headliner?


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> What exactly is an Anthracite headliner?


Vanos----the anthracite headliner is basically a black headliner vs the stock gray headliner. You can see it in this interior shot of my 335.


----------



## qu4ttro (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats! Looks great. Would have gotten the M-Sport option also if it were available last year.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Bimmer356 said:


> Vanos----the anthracite headliner is basically a black headliner vs the stock gray headliner. You can see it in this interior shot of my 335.


Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## dm5272 (Aug 31, 2007)

Snareman said:


> They used double sided tape now.


Snareman - Did you paperwork say that they were going to drill holes on the bumper, but when you got there it was doublestick tape? 
Reason is my dcument from BMWNA about my ED states that they will need to drill holes on the bumper due to new body styling.
Can you let me konw - maybe thy no longer do this in Munich but NJ paperwork still states this info.

thanks
dm


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

Bimmer356,
i missed you by a day for my pick-up. Picked mine up on 4/1.

After debating wether I should order the m-Sport pack, I pulled the trigger. I can not tell you how happy I am with the look. Not only does it look good, but the rear PDC came in handy when I was in Europe. I agree, the m-sport does look better in person than in photos. For those of you who are debating wether to get the m-sport, do it. You won't regret it. It's worth the extra money.

Congrats on the car, it looks great.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dm5272 said:


> Snareman - Did you paperwork say that they were going to drill holes on the bumper, but when you got there it was doublestick tape?
> Reason is my dcument from BMWNA about my ED states that they will need to drill holes on the bumper due to new body styling.
> Can you let me konw - maybe thy no longer do this in Munich but NJ paperwork still states this info.
> 
> ...


My paperwork didn't say anything that I remember, but I can let you know Thursday when I pick up my car. Just look for my post. There will certainly be some pics.


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

C-Los said:


> Bimmer356,
> i missed you by a day for my pick-up. Picked mine up on 4/1.
> 
> After debating wether I should order the m-Sport pack, I pulled the trigger. I can not tell you how happy I am with the look. Not only does it look good, but the rear PDC came in handy when I was in Europe. I agree, the m-sport does look better in person than in photos. For those of you who are debating wether to get the m-sport, do it. You won't regret it. It's worth the extra money.
> ...


Hey C-Los----Yes we did miss each other but I did see your car there at the Welt the night before you picked it up. I was at the Welt late after the factory tour. They were getting cars ready for the next days delivery ------ Hey maybe we see each other at New Century for re-delivery?

The M-sport does look fantastic for the extra $1500. I am also sooooooooo glad that I made the switch. I think I would have been kicking myself now if I didn't.
.
Congrats on your M-sport! Good choice on the color.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

Bimmer356 said:


> Hey C-Los----Yes we did miss each other but I did see your car there at the Welt the night before you picked it up. I was at the Welt late after the factory tour. They were getting cars ready for the next days delivery ------ Hey maybe we see each other at New Century for re-delivery?
> 
> The M-sport does look fantastic for the extra $1500. I am also sooooooooo glad that I made the switch. I think I would have been kicking myself now if I didn't.
> .
> Congrats on your M-sport! Good choice on the color.


Yeah I wish my car would get here at the same time as yours but unfortunately it wont. It just left Bremerhaven. This wait is killing me. I do like the coral red with alpine white as well. When are you expecting your car at New Century?


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

C-Los said:


> Yeah I wish my car would get here at the same time as yours but unfortunately it wont. It just left Bremerhaven. This wait is killing me. I do like the coral red with alpine white as well. When are you expecting your car at New Century?


Hey C-Los----My 335 is due to arrive in Oxnard next week. I will pick it up from New Century in Alhambra around the May 18th. My B-day! :rofl:
.


----------

